# Critique my hunt seat gelding



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Bumping
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice little guy. He has cute extension and decent movement. Would make a nice local show/ 4h horse. One thing I can point out is his transitions into the lope. Work on getting him to move up into the bit instead of spitting it when he transitions. Also, I would work on a little more hip at the lope. 

Why were you riding him if he was off on the front?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

he'd be awesome in Western Pleasure.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Bumping again
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RallyTonight (May 20, 2013)

I agree, he looks like he'd make a good western horse. His gates and transitions look very smooth. (Please wear your helmet!)


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

why ride him if he's lame in front? 
Does more damage than good.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

He looks like a wp horse that you stuck an english saddle on to me (not a bad thing, just an observation) 

your walk-canter transition needs some work, as Delete mentioned try to get him to push forward into it rather than lose the connection right before. Also, at the walk before his neck is over inside bent, but the rest of the body does not follow and he falls out the outside shoulder. working on stronger more correct transitions will help keep him balanced through the whole thing of it. 

Wouldn't be riding him at all if you know he is off though. Could be harmful.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I can't offer much critique. AQHA hunt seat is totally different than regular hunt seat, so I don't really know the fine points. I am more geared towards regular hunt seat and the gaits and movement they do there. Sorry.


----------



## BugZapper89 (Jun 30, 2014)

I think he would make a cute local open show and 4 H horse. HOWEVER, he looks like a horse who hock injections are wearing off. He isnt driving and appears to be dropping the right hip. With his age, I would expect this. Whats your vet say about him.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

He looks really nice but to a one time British person like me he is a western horse ridden in English tack - so I can't help at all in critique other than he does look more like a WP horse in his carriage


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

He's what AQHA seems to want in HUS. My boy makes a beautiful western pleasure horse yet has points in HUS. As a teen and later I rode English hunters and it was very different from the AQHA version.


----------



## finn113 (Aug 21, 2012)

Personally, I have to agree with Ninamebo; I think this horse belongs in western pleasure. I know you wanted only a critique on the horse, but in order to critique his movement, I have to critique your riding b/c your riding affects his movement.
For western, he's pretty perfect so I wouldn't change anything except his tack...
For English, he needs A LOT more impulsion. I don't know what you plan to do with him, but if it involves jumping you need to push him a lot more. Your reins are way too long to give sufficient contact to his mouth and you are sitting in a kind of chair-seat position. Grab more rein and sit forward a tad bringing your leg back to align with the girth and you'll look much much better!

Now, as others suggested, if you plan to do AQHA pleasure with him, I can't help. I personally do not understand AQUA English pleasure/hunt seat because it just looks like a bunch of Western horses with English tack put on, but if that's your thing, go for it girl!

Your horse seems very honest and good moving, but for Western. I'm sure over time you could convert him to more English style, but like I said: over time.

Also, don't ask for critique's if you don't even bother to respond to any of them and just post "bump". People take precious time out of their day to watch and comment on video's like yours, so please, be appreciative.
Also, I agree that you should never ride a horse that seems "off" or in any way lame. A part of me believes that you said that as a cover up because you believed that you didn't look good so you wanted an excuse to make yourself feel better. Not trying to be rude, just an assumption as I have done that before as well.
Oh, and helmet?... 
Happy Riding!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

you had his face tipped in when you asked for that first canter, so his weight was on his outside shoulder and that probably plays a part in why he threw his nose out and stuttered a second before picking it up.

i agree with everybody else that he would make a super WP horse with that movement but at least the curcuits i used to ride, the judge would overlook him without more forward movement and impulsion.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

finn113 said:


> Personally, I have to agree with Ninamebo; I think this horse belongs in western pleasure. I know you wanted only a critique on the horse, but in order to critique his movement, I have to critique your riding b/c your riding affects his movement.
> For western, he's pretty perfect so I wouldn't change anything except his tack...
> For English, he needs A LOT more impulsion. I don't know what you plan to do with him, but if it involves jumping you need to push him a lot more. Your reins are way too long to give sufficient contact to his mouth and you are sitting in a kind of chair-seat position. Grab more rein and sit forward a tad bringing your leg back to align with the girth and you'll look much much better!
> 
> ...


Just wanted to be clear here-

He was lame on the right front. I rode him that day (for the video) then had the farrier come out a couple days later, confirmed it, and fixed it with different shoeing. He has a low heel so the farrier raised it up and it has helped tremendously.

Not trying to be rude to you, but I just didn't want you (or others) jumping to wrong conclusions. In no way was I trying to cover anything up, he was indeed sore.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Also, I promise that I do read everyone's posts and take everything into consideration. I love getting feedback. I just do not comment on all of them.


----------



## finn113 (Aug 21, 2012)

I still do not believe you should have ridden him if he was lame, especially just for the sake of filming a video. 
However, he is your horse. so you are entitled to use your own discretion on whether or not you think it's okay to ride him. Good luck!


----------

